# Carved Canes



## CV Wood (Jul 7, 2010)

These are some canes I have carver.
Oak 


walnut 

 walnut

 zebrawood & walnut

Sassafras


----------



## fernhills (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow !!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 8, 2010)

Simply "beautiful" work.:good:


----------



## creativewriting (Jul 8, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice work.  I envy your talent.  I'd love to be able to carve, well I can carve but, I love to be good at it.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jul 8, 2010)

I can only dream of having such ability.  Those are incredible!


----------



## laurie sullivan (Jul 8, 2010)

I love the Old Man. I can't wait to see it finished. I have turned a few canes but have not ventured into the carving side of it. I have a collection of 14 canes.

Laurie


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 8, 2010)

laurie sullivan said:


> I love the Old Man. I can't wait to see it finished. I have turned a few canes but have not ventured into the carving side of it. I have a collection of 14 canes.
> 
> Laurie


 
Got any pictures of your cane to post?


----------



## knifecut (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice.

I use to carve a lot, but once I started turning the carving took a back seat.

One of my turned canes and one of my carved canes : http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=58739


----------



## el_d (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice work. You have lots of practice at it. 

I got into carving a little before I got a lathe. I did 3 wood spirits and havent done anymore since. I got a box of bass wood carving squares just sitting there. Hopefully I will find time to get back to it. 
 I really enjoyed it.

Have you done any chainsaw work???


----------



## Rfturner (Jul 9, 2010)

looks great I have done some carving but nothing like that


----------

